# Hamdard University (MBBS)



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

Aoa friends....is anybody here from Hamdard university? i just have been selected for mbbs and very excited.... and need to confirm howz its MBBS program, and wt ranking is given to it amongst private medical colleges of pakistan and reconization abroad ...

wt abt facilities offered there, educational as well as co-curricular faclilities, hostels, campus life..teaching staff...financial assisstance programs or scholarships offered etc etc.....
or should i go for private medical colleges of lahore as i have been selected in many of the private ones

any student there willing to give info....will be very thankful!!


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

i'm not having answers for all of your questions but i can tell u what i know. it's a very good clg with awesome reputation and highly qualified faculty. InShaAllah u'l have great time there .


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

thankx bro....is there anyone else to share...i just cant restrain my aroused excitement and always busy in asking people abt the college...!!


----------



## hasa7410 (Sep 1, 2011)

hey i am applying to hamdard as well..i didnt get admission yet..i have the same questions as you..can u contact me 0323 434 3309


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

whats ur aggregate??.....i am still confused, students here in punjab suggest me to go for hamdard whereas students of hamdard suggest me to apply in lahore private medical colleges....i am still confused, haven't decided anything yet

when i went to hamdard, its atmosphere and surrounding wasn't appealing either....i had met students who had not been selected by any of the punjab private colleges , were selected by hamdard for mbbs( so thats puts question mark on the standard and reputation of the medical college)...........moreover its far away from city of karachi and about 23 hours journey from lahore...ahh....

what are your views about the college, please do share


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

my cousin recently did her mbbs from hamdard. she is fine with it. but she says while going for job hospital's prefer punjab's student.she is doing her house job in islamabad MA.... She said that go for lahore's education its of level.. she dint like hostel there so took an appartment on rent in the city.. i have this info only... best of luck


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> my cousin recently did her mbbs from hamdard. she is fine with it. but she says while going for job hospital's prefer punjab's student.she is doing her house job in islamabad MA.... She said that go for lahore's education its of level.. she dint like hostel there so took an appartment on rent in the city.. i have this info only... best of luck


hey thankx angry bird...but kindly ask ur cuzn tht what should a student choose...a low profile private medical college of lahore but affiliated with uhs ( akhtar saeed ) or a well reknowned Hamdard university....moreover passing uhs exam is much more difficult than university exam (i have heard tht) so shouldn't we choose hamdard....a university also has more to offer than a small institution in terms co-curricular activities....plz ask ur cuzn and inform me as soon as possible


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

same situation is with me. my dad wants uol but i hate it. and i want uhs affiliated. wanna be good doctor


----------



## wafa (Nov 17, 2012)

You can visit the hec website for recent ranking of medical universities... well among my friends all the ones which were not selected in other medical college were easily selected in Hamdard so by that you can think of its reputation. still do check the website.. Best of luck


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

yup...that was the reason which i really considered while putting away this option


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyboday here knows about Hamdard medical university ? How is it ? from which date classes are starting ?please tell me as well as about its hostles !

- - - Updated - - -

And also who got admission this year ?


----------

